# Diabetes in the Philippines



## Maxx62 (Dec 31, 2013)

A few days ago I went to the doctor for an ear infection. I described a few other symptoms I've been having lately, and the doctor stated that I might be diabetic, and that I should get checked out. I plan on going back next week, after I've finished my antibiotics, and having my blood checked then. 

Right now I'm wondering what are the consequences of having diabetes over here in the Philippines? Is the insulin expensive over here, is it safe and reliable, and how long does it keep for?

The conditions are a little bit rough where I live, and I'm wondering if having diabetes will mean that I will ultimately have to leave?


----------



## M.C.A. (Feb 24, 2013)

For sure I'd have yourself checked out for diabetes, I was told something similar by a nurse (my sister) because I a slew of conditions... so I had a local doctor check me out for diabetes but nothing, I found out much later stateside that I had anxiety, I no longer take any medications for this I have found healthy tea's and juice mixes that help with nutrition.

Huge wake up call on culture and ? I still don't know what brought it on but I've improved to the point where the anxiety is nearly gone but my first bought landed me in bed for 6 months it was bad.


----------



## Asian Spirit (Mar 1, 2010)

I would question the validity of any Dr's opinion when he suspects diabetes due to an ear infection.
Main thing is to (especially here) get a 2nd opinion on a diagnosis. If it is diabetes, remember that type #2 does not require insulin injections. Rather they prescribe oral medications and change of diet. If type #1 and insulin is required, you can buy at the pharmacy with an Rx and keep it on ice if you do not have a refrigerator. I would not anticipate any need to leave the country.
Here's a list of Diabetes Forums you can read and or join if needed in the future..


Jet Lag


----------



## Maxx62 (Dec 31, 2013)

Jet Lag said:


> I would question the validity of any Dr's opinion when he suspects diabetes due to an ear infection.
> Main thing is to (especially here) get a 2nd opinion on a diagnosis. If it is diabetes, remember that type #2 does not require insulin injections. Rather they prescribe oral medications and change of diet. If type #1 and insulin is required, you can buy at the pharmacy with an Rx and keep it on ice if you do not have a refrigerator. I would not anticipate any need to leave the country.
> Here's a list of Diabetes Forums you can read and or join if needed in the future..
> 
> ...


Yeah, I also kinda get the sense that some of the doctors over here aren't worth two cents as well. Anyway, I plan on having my blood checked next Monday or Tuesday, and find out what they say then. I think that the doctor said that I might be diabetic due to the amount of weight I've gained recently. I don't know, but I'll find out next week.


----------



## Asian Spirit (Mar 1, 2010)

Maxx62 said:


> Yeah, I also kinda get the sense that some of the doctors over here aren't worth two cents as well. Anyway, I plan on having my blood checked next Monday or Tuesday, and find out what they say then. I think that the doctor said that I might be diabetic due to the amount of weight I've gained recently. I don't know, but I'll find out next week.


I've not been in your area but would assume there are some large, public hospitals with good labs so you should be able to get it handled without problems.
Do keep us posted on how you're doing..


----------



## greenstreak1946 (May 28, 2017)

Hey Maxx62

I am a diabetic and I lived there for a year. I had no problem with getting medicine since I am type 2. the real problem is when you buy generic medicine there it is not controled and approved by the government like it is in the USA. I had 2 doctors to tell me not to buy generic if I can afford the real one. they both said nobody there knows for sure if the manufacture of the drug is doing it right or not. A lot of drugs there come from India and Pakistan. The real one is expensive like here is the USA. I would definitely buy from a drugstore like Mercury. More reliable.

Good luck


----------



## MikenKeira (Jul 3, 2017)

I am also recently diagnosed as Diabetic (type 2) but this was prior to arriving in the Philippines. It can only be diagnosed through blood checks on your sugar levels and these levels need to be constantly high before a diagnosis is confirmed. As part of the blood test they can identify how long your levels have been high (no idea how this is done but they can do this).
I take one tablet a day called Glucopharge (spelling). I dont know the cost of these here yet as i stocked up before leaving Vienna. 
Essentially type 2 can be stopped through tablets and lifestyle changes. Just be careful what you eat, drink and smoke (i stopped). 
Personally I haven't had a problem as yet and have only changed some things but occasionally get tired as the sugar levels get too low so a bit of sugar brings the energy levels back up.
To me not a major thing and was advised by good doctors in Vienna that Type 2 generally always comes on with age anyway. So would advise not to worry about having it just make sure you treat it. 
cheers !


----------



## Gary D (Oct 28, 2013)

We've lost two relation to diabetic complications, something like 1/3 of the population has it so you would think they are pretty clued up on it, afraid not. A doctor tried to tell a friend that she had diabeties from blood spot test, you need a HbA1c test to truely tell if you have it. That also needs to be a fasting test for the first one.


----------



## Asian Spirit (Mar 1, 2010)

Gary D said:


> We've lost two relation to diabetic complications, something like 1/3 of the population has it so you would think they are pretty clued up on it, afraid not. A doctor tried to tell a friend that she had diabetes from blood spot test, you need a HbA1c test to truly tell if you have it. That also needs to be a fasting test for the first one.


Gary, First, my/our sincere condolences. There is nothing worse than loosing family. Thank you for posting though and this needs to be brought to the forefront for expats and potential expats to read and hopefully take to heart.

Medical care, especially in but not limited to rural provinces are of very poor quality and even deadly dangerous unless one gets a 2nd and even 3rd opinion on medical issues that crop up. The vast majority of doctors here would not be qualified to be a veterinarian back in our home countries. I have seen hospitals here where cats and even chickens come and go thru windows and have free run of the places!
When it is said that the Philippines is a 3rd world country it must be believed as it is true in every sense of the word..


Jet


----------



## Tamad.Buko (Sep 14, 2017)

Diabetes is very common ailment amoung Filipinos. All clinics and hospitals treat diabetes. The standard wage of a Filipino is far lower than a Brit, American or Aussie so when it comes to costs, for sure, it's cheaper than your own country.


----------



## mogo51 (Jun 11, 2011)

Maxx62 said:


> A few days ago I went to the doctor for an ear infection. I described a few other symptoms I've been having lately, and the doctor stated that I might be diabetic, and that I should get checked out. I plan on going back next week, after I've finished my antibiotics, and having my blood checked then.
> 
> Right now I'm wondering what are the consequences of having diabetes over here in the Philippines? Is the insulin expensive over here, is it safe and reliable, and how long does it keep for?
> 
> The conditions are a little bit rough where I live, and I'm wondering if having diabetes will mean that I will ultimately have to leave?




I am a borderline diabetic and have been for 6 years. I take tablets and unless you have severe diabetes (and I hope you don't) it does not mean you will be on Insulin. So I would not be getting worried about it until you get a proper blood test. Diabetes medication is expensive in Philippines.
May I suggest you look at your diet, are you eating lots of fruit and veges, if not, start , as it is way better than taking medication. Google foods that help fight diabetes, lots of good stuff there.


----------



## Maxx62 (Dec 31, 2013)

Well I had my blood test done, and the results came back that my blood sugar is normal. However, at the same time that I had my blood test done I also had an EKG done for my heart. The doctor said that the results of the EKG indicated that I have an irregular heart beat, and the doctor prescribed me a bunch of medication which I didn't recognize. Well, I'm not going to get excited as a few years ago a doctor over here told me that I'm totally deaf in one ear, but I know for a fact that I only have partial hearing loss in that particular ear. I plan on getting my heart checked out when I go home next year. Well, at least my blood sugar is normal after all.


----------



## mogo51 (Jun 11, 2011)

That is good news about the sugar levels. Doctors often get it wrong. I was told some years ago that I had aids as my left eyesight went blurry. Turned out I had macular degeneration and this guy was a so called specialist. So nothing surprises.


----------



## fmartin_gila (May 15, 2011)

Maxx62 said:


> Well I had my blood test done, and the results came back that my blood sugar is normal. However, at the same time that I had my blood test done I also had an EKG done for my heart. The doctor said that the results of the EKG indicated that I have an irregular heart beat, and the doctor prescribed me a bunch of medication which I didn't recognize. Well, I'm not going to get excited as a few years ago a doctor over here told me that I'm totally deaf in one ear, but I know for a fact that I only have partial hearing loss in that particular ear. I plan on getting my heart checked out when I go home next year. Well, at least my blood sugar is normal after all.


IMHO the least one has to do with the medical field the better. When I was 18 I was told I had a "heart murmer" which was not good and I should not expect a long life. I am now 78 and still kicking pretty strongly. I take no meds for any kind of condition (I do take a couple supplements daily) and the last physical I had about 3 years ago showed all my numbers well within all the required ranges. My Asawa has numerous meds for her heart condition and I kind of get the feeling that they are fighting each other so it kind of makes one wonder about the wisdom of taking so many meds. Almost seems that one is adding the possibility of complications when you read the enclosed brochure with each prescription.

Fred


----------



## Maxx62 (Dec 31, 2013)

fmartin_gila said:


> IMHO the least one has to do with the medical field the better. When I was 18 I was told I had a "heart murmer" which was not good and I should not expect a long life. I am now 78 and still kicking pretty strongly. I take no meds for any kind of condition (I do take a couple supplements daily) and the last physical I had about 3 years ago showed all my numbers well within all the required ranges. My Asawa has numerous meds for her heart condition and I kind of get the feeling that they are fighting each other so it kind of makes one wonder about the wisdom of taking so many meds. Almost seems that one is adding the possibility of complications when you read the enclosed brochure with each prescription.
> 
> Fred


Yeah, they were kinda pushing me towards getting a pace maker installed, but the last thing I'm gonna do over here is have someone crack open my chest unless I'm absolutely dying at that very moment. Anyway, next time I go back to the states.


----------



## fmartin_gila (May 15, 2011)

Maxx62 said:


> Yeah, they were kinda pushing me towards getting a pace maker installed, but the last thing I'm gonna do over here is have someone crack open my chest unless I'm absolutely dying at that very moment. Anyway, next time I go back to the states.


Yep, that seems to be how it goes. About 6 months ago, her quack(my term for most in the Medical Profession) wanted her to get a pacemaker installed. We got a 2nd & 3rd opinion and and since there was no agreement, we opted not to have it done.

Fred


----------



## NicolaNewman (Aug 2, 2017)

My mother and some of my relatives are diabetic. The insulin she use costs about $20 here in the Philippines. It really on case to case basis. Diabetes is common here such as hypertension.


----------



## esv1226 (Mar 13, 2014)

there are several forums for diabetics. try to join one and get as much information as you can. diabetis is common. i hear it can be managed with diet exercise and some medication. there are vegetables like ampalaya okra, etc that are good for diabeticcs. you do not need to move away, but capture it at its early stages so that it is manageable.


----------



## expatuk2016 (Mar 20, 2016)

Diabetes in the Philippines ! My wife is a diabetic and so is her Sister both take insulin daily.
My take on Diabetes here is too much sugar and too much rice ! Rice is i know the countrys staple diet and it can cause spikes in blood sugar levels, then there is Sugar !
Sugar is found in almost every processed food here inc white bread !
A well known brand of coffee has 12.5grms of sugar ! My wife and her sister are very careful what they eat and I feel guilty as i love doughnuts and cakes And chocolate .
As for Hospitals i once went to our local hospital on the wifes insistance as i cut my finger which bled badly. They wanted to keep me overnight and also to have blood tests and an Xray !
This walking ATM said no and we went home and covered the cut with sudocrem and a plaster 3 days all fine. We have a Dentist in the family and he is often approached by large companies to push their toothpaste and mouth wash !
I have made it clear to my wife that if i become ill enough that i need hospital treatment 
I want to stay in bed and if its my turn to pass on so be it.
I dont want her to have the worry of paying 7000pesos for a bag of food milk 3 times a week or more plus doctors fees as we did with her mother.


----------



## Lunkan (Aug 28, 2020)

There are two types, 
one some complicated with tests often and needing insulin shots,
and the simpler one, which e g I have, which manage with tablets or sometimes even just change eating habbits to less hard for a diabetic body to handle.


----------



## Simon p (Jan 29, 2021)

very simple just get a blood test done for diabetes and get the results written down from the lab, then you will know for definite, someone will be able to tell from that, even Mr google maybe a able to help


----------



## Gary D (Oct 28, 2013)

I use Metformin amongst others, the price can very greatly. Watsons own brand is one of the cheapest. Other brands can be 2-3 times the cost which can equate to 400-500 peso per month.


----------



## art1946 (Nov 30, 2017)

I take metformin also. I bought it there while living in the Philippines. I am a type 2. I bought it at Mercury drugs. One of the largest there. the hardest thing to do on a type 2 is a diet. It is hard to do no matter where a person lives at. I found most foods in the Philippines had sugar in it.

art


----------



## Lunkan (Aug 28, 2020)

art1946 said:


> I take metformin also. I bought it there while living in the Philippines. I am a type 2. I bought it at Mercury drugs. One of the largest there. the hardest thing to do on a type 2 is a diet. It is hard to do no matter where a person lives at. I found most foods in the Philippines had sugar in it.


 Metformin for me too.
Some less hard with diet if cook self 
Including a pill per day, I got down to normal not counted as ill values very fast by just almost skip sweets and soda  The rest of what I ate were rather healthy allready except jam. 
(I am cowberry jam adict  have problem to manage without and people say I dont eat cheesecake with cowberry jam, but cowberry jam with some cheesecake  (In Phils I would need to find replacement, perhaps tranberry or some other soursweet jam.)


----------



## art1946 (Nov 30, 2017)

Metformin is proven to be safe to take and no side effects. I think it is given out mostly. Other diabetic medicine can cause side effects.

art


----------



## Gary D (Oct 28, 2013)

The main side effect of Metformin is diarrhoea. I use Mercury Drugs but Watsons metformin is a fraction of the cost.


----------



## M.C.A. (Feb 24, 2013)

art1946 said:


> I take metformin also. I bought it there while living in the Philippines. I am a type 2. I bought it at Mercury drugs. One of the largest there. the hardest thing to do on a type 2 is a diet. It is hard to do no matter where a person lives at. I found most foods in the Philippines had sugar in it.
> 
> art


BBQ, breakfast sausage all loaded with brown sugar, tacos/burgers loaded with sugar and sugary condiments, it's a sickness and I try to explain that to citizens but they don't get it.

This butcher that sells for a major meat retail chain asked me what kind of breakfast sausage I like and I tried to explain it to him but he didn't get it... it just looked kind of confused, I tried to then compare the breakfast sausage at McDonalds and he still looked perplexed, I'm trying to think of words that fit his expressions.


----------



## art1946 (Nov 30, 2017)

hey gary,

I never heard that Metformin caused diarrhoea. I have never had a problem with it, I guess I am lucky. I have taken it for 20 years now.

art


----------



## Gary D (Oct 28, 2013)

art1946 said:


> hey gary,
> 
> I never heard that Metformin caused diarrhoea. I have never had a problem with it, I guess I am lucky. I have taken it for 20 years now.
> 
> art


Common Side Effects of Metformin
Stomach trouble is the most common metformin side effect. About 25% of people have problems like:

Bloating
Gas
Diarrhea
Belly pain
Constipation
Little appetite
Taking metformin with food can help. If you increase your dose, these side effects may return.


----------



## Lunkan (Aug 28, 2020)

Gary D said:


> Common Side Effects of Metformin
> Stomach trouble is the most common metformin side effect. About 25% of people have problems like:
> ...
> Taking metformin with food can help. If you increase your dose, these side effects may return.


 I got told to take the pill close to eating. Never had problem with diarrhea since I got Metformin.



Gary D said:


> Diarrhea
> Constipation


 . Odd. Thats OPPOSITE to each other, it seem the side effect have problem to decide what to mess with


----------



## art1946 (Nov 30, 2017)

never read this about Metformin.

this was on a health site about the side effects of Metformin.

*More common*

Abdominal or stomach discomfort
cough or hoarseness
decreased appetite
diarrhea
fast or shallow breathing
fever or chills
general feeling of discomfort
lower back or side pain
muscle pain or cramping
painful or difficult urination
sleepiness
art


----------



## art1946 (Nov 30, 2017)

none


----------

